# Anything i can do?*sort of a rant



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Theresw this house me and Cesar walk past everyday on our street.

a female yellow lab mix is sometimes chained out, she is young when we started walking past she was only a small puppy and adorable i would baby talk her as we went past.

well now from never going for walks only being chained most of the day she has become VERY aggressive.
the worst part is her chain allows her to nearly go onto the side walk!

as you walk past she will crouch silently behind a tree and wait till your right there then jump out to grab you snarling and snapping to grab you.
it is sooo dangerous walking apst since seh was a puppy i was ready for it as it began with ehr jsut stalking then running out,no aggresssion so i always knew to expect it and move away from teh sidewalk but small kids unknowingly walking apst will NOT know what she is doing espeielly since she is silent and stalking untill the last minute!

shes healthy looking,just its a dangerous situation as she trys VERY hard to grab you as you go past one day while walking i seen a man ahead of us go by she grabs his shirt and tore a hunk off and choked on it trying to get after him not bothering to spit it out.

i mean its not animal cruelty but it IS dangerous situation like i said for people who dont know that a quiet stalking dog is just as dangerous.

another bad part is they are useing a very thin cheapo chain from the dollar store i just know one day of her lunging her entire body into its going to break as she has turned into a decent sized dog i would guess about 65 to 75 pounds and she is obviously still growing. i mean is there anyone i could call to have a talk with them about the dangers??


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

WOw. 

Why do people feel the need to own animals and then leave them like this???

Ugh.

Do you have animal control or a humane agent around? Other than that, I think someone would have to get injured before the situation gets any further attention.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yes we have animal control,but like i said the dog looks healthy and taken care of she sint outside ALLL the time but alot of the time, i just know some kids gonna get hurt is all.
i think if they are gonna have her outside un attended they should atleast buy a kennel or fence in an area


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I will never understand why people get pets and leave them outside, it breaks my heart, especially in extreme weather. Have you tried calling it in, or can nothing be done until the dog actually hurts someone?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i havent tried calling yet,wasnt sure who if anyone would do anything about it so animal control i should try contacting?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you ever run across the owner of the dog?

Get a stun gun


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

nope i have yet to see an owner i have yet to even see a vehicle in the driveway!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I cant stand people like that, if you have humane society in your area, I would try them first and ask for advice, maybe they can approach the owner and educate them, or rehome the dog. Also, not sure where you live, but more and more cities are starting their own chapter of unchain the dog project, in which they build fenced in enclosures for chained dogs at no cost to the owner.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Some cities also have rules about how many hours per day a dog can be on a chain. In Indy, it was dawn to dusk so that wouldn't be much help in this case.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

upper MI is VERY old fashioned,seriously we dont have such rules many people see no problems in keeping dogs tied out, not many people up here are educated abut this stuff.

our old neighbors had a dog tied up day and night from the time it was 8 weeks no walks and they never even had a water dish for the poor thing all it ever had to drink was from puddles when it rained and they would toss out a handful of dog food when they felt like it. the dog also had no shelter i contacted teh humane society 3 times within the year with no results.

so i doubt the humane society will do nething.

i called animal control however there was no answer so i left a message with my phone number to contact me back


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

you might want to contact this organization
Dogs Deserve Better Michigan


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Well tonight when we walked past im think animal control went and had a talk with them becuase the dogs chain was shorten and she is now about 6 feet away fom the walk instead of 2 or 3.

atleast a child getting hurt was averted,so long as teh dog never breaks the chain :/ wish more would have been done but better then nothing

@unosmom

thanks for the link! i am deff going to have a look at the website! hopefully its not jsut for downstate


i jsut looked over the site awsome! thanks soo much for this!! i wish i had known about it with our old neighbors dog. but i actually think im going to contact them to try and get them to build a fence instead of a chain,or amybe to just realize the dog needs to have a daily walk and some training.


----------

